# Video of our garden (yard)



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Just playing around and I'll do another one later.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 23, 2016)

Looking good!!!!

Is that a natural waterfall????


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 23, 2016)

Very nice, but who does the maintenance?


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2016)

Spectacular Annie. I look forward to your next video.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2016)

Just beautiful. Such a variety of plants. Did you put them in all yourself?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Looking good!!!!View attachment 29604
> 
> Is that a natural waterfall????



My husband diverted all the water that comes down from the mountain into a stream and then into a series of waterfalls and he built the stone pond.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Very nice, but who does the maintenance?



My husband is a fantastic gardener.  Takes a lot of work.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Spectacular Annie. I look forward to your next video.



Thanks, Shali.  I'll do one when it isn't windy and you can hear more birds than wind.  And maybe a bit cloudier so no reflections.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Just beautiful. Such a variety of plants. Did you put them in all yourself?



I tried to count all the different species one year but never finished.  Dozens anyway.  And we don't even have the summer and Sept flowers blooming yet.  And the daffodils have come and gone.  

My husband bought this house 22 years ago and the garden was a mess.  Only a few bushes and the trees.  So he did this garden from scratch.  He doesn't like straight, neat rows of flowers, but a more wild look.  He built the steps, the stone pond, waterfalls and planted almost everything you see.  1/2 acre.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 23, 2016)

That's gorgeous.  Great ideas and a beautiful setting.  Must take quite a bit of work to maintain it.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 23, 2016)

I can't watch videos, data restrictions....I'll watch in a few days....I've seen pictures of your garden in the past and it is lovely, the whole area where you live is just beautiful.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

My gardener aka husband thanks you all for the compliments.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> That's gorgeous.  Great ideas and a beautiful setting.  Must take quite a bit of work to maintain it.



It does take a lot of work.  But he enjoys it...most of the time.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> I can't watch videos, data restrictions....I'll watch in a few days....I've seen pictures of your garden in the past and it is lovely, the whole area where you live is just beautiful.



Thanks, Jackie.  Yes it is a beautiful area.  I've taken a few zillion photos of the flowers and scenery here.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 23, 2016)

And what do you contribute?  Perhaps a glass of iced tea to the sweating laborer?


----------



## Debby (May 23, 2016)

What a beautiful garden you have!  You've probably had many peaceful and contemplative moments there haven't you?  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> And what do you contribute?  Perhaps a glass of iced tea to the sweating laborer?



Iced tea is not a big thing here.  But I do make him hot tea.  Or, late afternoon he has some of his home brewed beer.  Oh, and I take photos or videos of his work!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Debby said:


> What a beautiful garden you have!  You've probably had many peaceful and contemplative moments there haven't you?  Thanks for sharing it with us.



Nice to sit out on a bench when it's sunny out.  Very peaceful.


----------



## Underock1 (May 23, 2016)

That's all _your _garden? That's fantastic, Annie. I didn't realize that I went on vacation with one of the one percenters of the world!
I love Azaleas. That one tree looks very Asian. Like a Bonsai that escaped! We only have about a third of an acre, but did a lot of gardening. After you put a lot in, it can get pretty labor intensive. Had to give it up. Now its a "nature preserve" and that's O.K. too. My admiration and congratulations to your husband.:applause2: You really hit the jackpot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> That's all _your _garden? That's fantastic, Annie. I didn't realize that I went on vacation with one of the one percenters of the world!
> I love Azaleas. That one tree looks very Asian. Like a Bonsai that escaped! We only have about a third of an acre, but did a lot of gardening. After you put a lot in, it can get pretty labor intensive. Had to give it up. Now its a "nature preserve" and that's O.K. too. My admiration and congratulations to your husband.:applause2: You really hit the jackpot! :thumbsup:



I didn't show the other side of the garden, just the side with the big magnolia tree.  It is really big with a couple of hills on it.  Not a 1% er though!  This is a bit of an inconvenient location, at least for people that are still working.  Small town 10 miles away and limited shopping.  So our house wouldn't sell for a huge amount of money.  I'd never want to sell the house though because of the garden!  I could live in a different house, but never lose this garden. 

Hubby says thanks!


----------



## ossian (May 23, 2016)

The garden looks fantastic and hubby has developed it very well. It looks very natural and you must spot something new every time you look at it. 

I am very, very envious.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

ossian said:


> The garden looks fantastic and hubby has developed it very well. It looks very natural and you must spot something new every time you look at it.
> 
> I am very, very envious.



He's very creative with gardening and knows what needs doing and when.  I like to wander around and always spot something I hadn't noticed on the last walk.  And then there are different flowers and plants coming up each month.  I catalogued them one year doing a month by month of what was blooming.


----------



## Raven (May 23, 2016)

Wow!  What a wonderful yard with all the trees, flowering shrubs and plants.

It`s like exploring a large and beautiful park.

Your husband does a fantastic job of keeping it looking so amazing.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 23, 2016)

Lovely garden.  Much as I love flowers and colour, we haven't really got 'green fingers' or the flair for garden design. 
Fruit and vegetables is more our thing, but to add a bit of colour, we plant up a number of these baskets .


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Very pretty arrangement, Capt.


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2016)

Lovely flowers Capt.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2016)

That's really beautiful.  Thanks for sharing that Annie.


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2016)

Annie, do you have fish in your pond?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2016)

Very nice video, pretty flowers and waterfall....kudos to hubby!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 23, 2016)

I think if we ever move from this home of nearly 35 years, I'll miss most the opportunity to look out on the work I've done to create beauty outside my window.  I think you're so fortunate to live in such a gorgeous spot.  Your husband has done a masterful job.


----------



## tnthomas (May 23, 2016)

Beautiful.....a little piece of paradise!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, do you have fish in your pond?



Not big enough for fish.  We do get lots of frogs though.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2016)

Thanks Ruthanne, SB, Bob and everybody!  I'm not a gardener but I'm very happy hubby is and is a good one.  

If we won the a big lottery we might buy a second home but we'd never sell this one, mainly because of the garden and the location.


----------



## kburra (May 25, 2016)

Reminded me of a short clip I made of our place in OZ
https://www.seniorforums.com/index.php


----------

